# Hi vis jackets



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Do you need to carry in the car a jacket or vest for each passenger and driver in the car?




Thanks 

David


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes inside car* not* in the boot, should also be a EU approved


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You only need one for EACH passenger in Spain.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks all,as usual a fast and accurate response.




David


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> You only need one for EACH passenger in Spain.


Afraid not driver included as well, but some other things that apply to Spanish Registered vehicles in Spain like spare glasses if reguired to drive or 2 triangles aren't compulsory for Non Spanish registered vehicles BUT that doesn't stop police imposing on the spot fines.

In Portugal the Hi Res Vest law only applies to Residents but again non Portuguese Residents can be fined for not complying


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Afraid not driver included as well, but some other things that apply to Spanish Registered vehicles in Spain like spare glasses if reguired to drive or 2 triangles aren't compulsory for Non Spanish registered vehicles BUT that doesn't stop police imposing on the spot fines.
> 
> In Portugal the Hi Res Vest law only applies to Residents but again non Portuguese Residents can be fined for not complying





Obviously the driver as well CM


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry I read it that driver was excluded


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

We drive a VW Sharan, 7 seater, and have one for everyone even though we rarely carry more than four people. In the event of an accident they must be donned BEFORE exiting the vehicle which is especially important at night.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Maggy Crawford said:


> We drive a VW Sharan, 7 seater, and have one for everyone even though we rarely carry more than four people. In the event of an accident they must be donned BEFORE exiting the vehicle which is especially important at night.



Thanks Maggy,an important consideration,for which I thank you.




David


----------



## SUMMER01 (Feb 4, 2011)

Only the driver need carry the jacket or vest in the car
He can retrieve the passenger jackets from the boot.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Correct if you want a fine incorrect if you don't, unless passengers remain in car till given jackets but potentially you could be fined for not exiting vehicle at correct time


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

SUMMER01 said:


> Only the driver need carry the jacket or vest in the car
> He can retrieve the passenger jackets from the boot.


Thought I'd dig around a bit after your post as the information I've always been given by GNR & IPO stations is that vests must be in body of vehicle not boot and worn immediately on exit but ANSR Portugal's Road Safety Site say this 
"TECHNICAL NOTE

About the use of retro-reflective vests in accordance with the provisions of
art. 88 of the Highway Code

Considering the doubts that the public has been having about the proper form of transporting and using the equipment in question, it is important to clarify the following:
•	The retro-reflective vests, made compulsory in accordance with the Highway Code, do not have to be stored in the passenger area of the vehicle, and may be stored in the trunk;
•	There is no law that the person who must wear the vest must have his vest on when leaving the vehicle; 
• There is only an infraction of the provisions in no.'s 4 and 7 of art. 88 of the Highway Code, when the individual who is placing a hazard warning triangle, performing repairs on the vehicle, or removing a load that has fallen in the road, is not wearing the hazard warning vest."
ANSR > Home > Perguntas Frequentes > Trânsito Confusing but if you scroll down page English versions is lower down

*so apologies*, think I'll continue to err on the caution side as vests take up so little room but Granddaughters favourite Pink Hi Rex Vest now removed


----------



## SUMMER01 (Feb 4, 2011)

SUMMER01 said:


> Only the driver need carry the jacket or vest in the car He can retrieve the passenger jackets from the boot.


I replied from a logistical point of view, easier out of way in boot, I think when DREAMWEAVER posted it was not meant as boot or interior as a general question.

As usual you have been able to put a definite answer to the question, it is better as suggested to
Plaice in the car and not boot, then if the contrary policeman pulls you you are correct to the end 
Degree.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

SUMMER01 said:


> I replied from a logistical point of view, easier out of way in boot, I think when DREAMWEAVER posted it was not meant as boot or interior as a general question.
> 
> As usual you have been able to put a definite answer to the question, it is better as suggested to
> Plaice in the car and not boot, then if the contrary policeman pulls you you are correct to the end
> Degree.


As a new member SUMMER01,welcome !!

You are both correct and incorrect,correct,my question was of a general nature to which I have seen more answers than I thought possible,secondly,incorrect,the term that you concluded your post should have read ..........nth degree" not .......end degree".

David


----------



## SUMMER01 (Feb 4, 2011)

DREAMWEAVER1 said:


> As a new member SUMMER01,welcome !! You are both correct and incorrect,correct,my question was of a general nature to which I have seen more answers than I thought possible,secondly,incorrect,the term that you concluded your post should have read ..........nth degree" not .......end degree". David


Thanks for welcoming me DREAMWEAVER I have been a member since Feb 2011
Also many thanks for the English lesson but I wrote and meant end degree not ninth as you suggest.
Whatever you you should have picked up on was the misspelling of place when I put plaice. a perfect end to 
A very fishy ending


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

As indeed I meant "nth degree" and not ninth degree as you have suggested!





David


----------



## SUMMER01 (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes many thanks for the English lesson you are correct I have looked it up on line.
We'll done full marks , but apart from the lesson you have lost the Forum use to 
Members. You post a question and this goes on sometimes till there is a conclusion
That helps members, not just you and your original query. 
That is what the Forum is about


----------

